# My wife's manager's adolescent son has been diagnosed with COVID and she's refusing to self isolate!!



## Patrick101 (16 Aug 2021)

Hello

My wife's manager (large national retail store) is claiming she doesn't have to isolate as she's been fully vaccinated - even though her son (who lives with her) was diagnosed with COVID a couple of days ago. 

Is this correct?

Cheers


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Aug 2021)

According to the hse no need to isolate if fully vaccinated - unless you have symptoms









						If you are a close contact of COVID-19
					

Find out what you need to do if you're a close contact of a person that tests positive for COVID-19 (coronavirus).




					www2.hse.ie


----------



## IsleOfMan (18 Aug 2021)

The problem is...this woman might not notice her symptoms.....pick it up and pass it on?


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Aug 2021)

IsleOfMan said:


> The problem is...this woman might not notice her symptoms.....pick it up and pass it on?


Yes, especially important that the manager adheres to masking and distancing guidelines.


----------

